# Glock Mag Release



## Jeggs (Jan 22, 2012)

This might be a stupid question but is it possible to switch the mag release to the other side? I havnt seen anything on this subject and was curious cause i am a lefty. i recently purchased a Glock 26 gen 4 if that makes a difference in the subject. The glocks are so simple id be surprised if that wasnt possible. Thanks for any insight


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, one of the new features of the Gen4 is that the mag release is reversible, your users manual should cover the switch.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i too am lefty and did change mag release on m&p 40c. believe it or not it felt awkward and i kept releasing the mag by accident.


----------



## Jeggs (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks for the insight. It says in the manual if you switch it to lefty that only gen 4 mags work properly. can anyone verify that? if thats true that kinda sucks..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Jeggs said:


> thanks for the insight. * It says in the manual if you switch it to lefty that only gen 4 mags work properly. can anyone verify that? [/.com] if thats true that kinda sucks..*


*Do you think the book is lying to you? Pre Gen4 (with the exception of the "SF" mags) mags do not feature the mag catch recess on both sides of the magazine. it may be possible to alter Pre gen4 mags...*


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Do you think the book is lying to you? Pre Gen4 (with the exception of the "SF" mags) mags do not feature the mag catch recess on both sides of the magazine. it may be possible to alter Pre gen4 mags...


your dremmel can be your friend


----------

